
Revery: Native ReasonML cross platform UI - jordwalke
https://github.com/revery-ui/revery
======
floatboth
Another attempt at making a GUI toolkit from scratch on top of bare OpenGL.
But without a massive investment like Google did with Flutter. Good luck, I
guess.

